# Can't afford to tip? No problem.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Get a bicycle. Or take the bus.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Get a bicycle. Or take the bus.
> 
> Call us ride share, gypsy cabs; I don't care. We're a type of taxi cab.
> 
> Polite society has known for hundreds of years that you tip the driver.


You have much to learn.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Can't afford the tip and still want me to rate you 5*? No problem! Just be perfect.


----------



## Todd Gak (Jan 8, 2018)

I drove a waitress to her restaurant yesterday and she said she did not have cash and she would tip me on the app. I honestly believed her since she is a waitress.......NO TIP!


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

Trip from the airport or to with no tip. Your rating will be just fine after I get through with it. Lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm so torn on this one. I have had a handful of people promise to tip in the app and then actually do it. The ones that promise but don't deliver usually are very emphatic, and talk constantly about how much they are going to tip you, or say "I'm going to give you a REALLY BIG TIP", etc. It's like the Shakespeare The Taming of the Shrew (I think!) line: "she doth protest too much".


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If I hear, I'll tip you in the app.
..automatic 4 stars (and that's if you were an angel on the trip too). 

People gotta know that the gov't Get a piece of our tips, now you are just screwing around with us even more if you aren't tipping cash.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Todd Gak said:


> I drove a waitress to her restaurant yesterday and she said she did not have cash and she would tip me on the app. I honestly believed her since she is a waitress.......NO TIP!


I am sure after the fact in her head, she came up with a justification not to.


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> The ones that promise but don't deliver usually are very emphatic, and talk constantly about how much they are going to tip you, or say "I'm going to give you a REALLY BIG TIP", etc...


You sir were awarded a "Verbal Tip" by that pax.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Todd Gak said:


> I drove a waitress to her restaurant yesterday and she said she did not have cash and she would tip me on the app. I honestly believed her since she is a waitress.......NO TIP!


Show up a few hours into her shift and ask does she have cash NOW (that she's received some tips)?


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

I 3 star Lyft riders who don’t tip, so I’m not paired with them again. Wish Uber would go back to letting us adjust ratings.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Can't afford the tip and still want me to rate you 5*? No problem! Just be perfect.


.
NO WAY. Rate Riders based on their tips.....$2 = 2 Stars, $5 = 5 Stars. No mention about a tip? That gets 1 Star. If a Rider falls below 3.6 they lose their App, per UBER Policy.
.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Are you sure fübr deactivates them after a certain rating?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver Ed said:


> .
> NO WAY. Rate Riders based on their tips.....$2 = 2 Stars, $5 = 5 Stars. No mention about a tip? That gets 1 Star. If a Rider falls below 3.6 they lose their App, per UBER Policy.
> .
> View attachment 198029


Uber gives them a brand new 5.0
Or
They open another account under a new card.
Wal Mart sells burner preload credit cards.
Cheaper than wiring money to foreign countries also.
1 card here, one card there on same burner card account.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Taxis dont deserve an automatic tip for standard service either.

A pax is told a ride from point a to point b costs $10. That works for them. Why are you entitled to force them to pay more then what theyve already agreed to pay?



Driver Ed said:


> .
> NO WAY. Rate Riders based on their tips.....$2 = 2 Stars, $5 = 5 Stars. No mention about a tip? That gets 1 Star. If a Rider falls below 3.6 they lose their App, per UBER Policy.
> .
> View attachment 198029


You think Uber will ban a paying customer from their platform for any reason other than credit card fraud or other.criminal activity.

Thats cute!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Taxis dont deserve an automatic tip for standard service either.
> 
> A pax is told a ride from point a to point b costs $10. That works for them. Why are you entitled to force them to pay more then what theyve already agreed to pay?
> 
> ...


steveK2016: Seems your thinking is grounded in the "European Business" Model for some reason.

I hear Estonia is nice this time of year? Cold, but nice.

Why do you even carry a Square Mobile Payment Reader for TIPS if you're so Anti-Tipping?

*Free Tip of the Day:* I use PayPal Here. Works the same. Cheaper. Free Reader or a PayPal Me link works too.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> steveK2016: Seems your thinking is grounded in the "European Business" Model for some reason.
> 
> I hear Estonia is nice this time of year? Cold, but nice.
> 
> ...


Im anti tipping for standard service. Tipping should be offered as an appreciation for recieving exceptional, above standard service. It should be an encouragement to offer it.

I believe my tablet system offers such extra service, as well as accepting X rides in a Select vehicle.

The biggest difference is I do not feel entitled to the tip. If they dont tip, oh well, I move on with my day. I don't act bitter towards them, I dont downrate them for it and I certainly wouldn't place my bodily fluid anywhere near anything they plan on eating just because they didnt tip.

I have no problem with people striving to provide excellent service in the hopes of a tip, the problem is people feeling entitled to a tip for merely performing the service they are already being paid to do at the standard level of quality.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Todd Gak said:


> I drove a waitress to her restaurant yesterday and* she said she did not have cash* and she would tip me on the app. I honestly believed her since she is a waitress.......NO TIP!


A waitress who said she had no cash?  

That was your first clue that she wasn't planning on tipping you.

Waitresses _ALWAYS have CASH_.


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Get a bicycle. Or take the bus.


I'll go to my grave cursing bad tippers. Very few things get me in a shitty mood faster than people who try to unjustly justify not tipping.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

butchr said:


> I'll go to my grave cursing bad tippers. Very few things get me in a shitty mood faster than people who try to unjustly justify not tipping.


Entitled Much?


----------



## cycione77 (Aug 25, 2016)

Taxi drivers are generally tipped just because.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Entitled Much?


That's not entitlement - that's expecting basic human decency from people.

It's not complicated.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

rex jones said:


> I am sure after the fact in her head, she came up with a justification not to.


Yes, she's a cheap dishonest person. Nothing more. She knows very well the value of tipping.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Julescase said:


> That's not entitlement - that's expecting basic human decency from people.
> 
> It's not complicated.


Giving extra money above what you are being charged is not human decency.

That is the definition of the negative connotation of entitlement. Expecting more than what you are truly entitled to, which is your fare price.

Cursing someone, or groups of someone's, to their grave may disqualify one from being considered a decent human being .Practice what you preach, because it is as much of an entitlement mentality as the entitled millenials you all complain about on a regular basis .


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Giving extra money above what you are being charged is not human decency.
> 
> That is the definition of the negative connotation of entitlement. Expecting more than what you are truly entitled to, which is your fare price.
> 
> Cursing someone, or groups of someone's, to their grave may disqualify one from being considered a decent human being .Practice what you preach, because it is as much of an entitlement mentality as the entitled millenials you all complain about on a regular basis .


The Federal Government seem to disagree with your logic on _tipping_ steveK2016 as shown by their publication of a separate minimum wage for Tipped Employees.

https://www.dol.gov/whd/state/tipped.htm

In addition, tipping Wait/Bar Staff, Doorman, a Bell Hop, the Maid at your Hotel Room, a Cabbie and YES your UBER driver. IS common human decency and in my book the difference between a profit and loss in this industry.

Do NOT try to STIFF a NYC Cabbie if you ever visit the big apple.

You seem to be a reasonably intelligent individual beyond your inability to grasp the PROPER concept of tipping.

_"A gentleman knows when and how to tip those who serve him. The unmannered and uncouth do not. Tipping an individual, while not mandatory, should always be done. The only occasion you should not leave a tip is if the service was completely horrendous and the person providing the service made no attempt to remedy the situation. When tipping, you should do so discreetly. Showing off how much you tip does not impress people, but only shows you are a shallow cad. Nonetheless, gray areas in regards to tipping often exist. So read on gents, as The Art of Manliness answers all your tipping questions."*_

*https://www.lewrockwell.com/2013/03/brett-mckay/the-gentlemans-guide-to-tipping/

I will be happy to personally send you a copy of a book regarding proper etiquette and manners in these matters as it seems you would gain much from a professional perspective on the matter of Gratuities.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> The Federal Government seem to disagree with your logic on _tipping_ steveK2016 as shown by their publication of a separate minimum wage for Tipped Employees.
> 
> https://www.dol.gov/whd/state/tipped.htm
> 
> ...


Again, just because regulators have endorsed the practice of allowing restaurants and businesses to subsidize their labor wages directly to the customer in the form of (socially) mandated tipping doesnt make it right nor ideal for the future of our society.

It doesnt change the fact that its an ass backwards system

It doesnt change the fact that that its an adult version of a participation trophy.

It doesn't change the fact that it rewards mediocrity rather than reward for above and beyond in service .

It doesnt change the fact that its a double standard of entitlement mentality.

It doesnt change the fact that those in traditional tipping role would perform disgusting and vile acts in retaliation for none tipping.

You would rather people trust their livelihood on the generosity of strangers rather than just increase the cost of goods by 20%.

Hows that working out for your bottom line?

Uber appreciates your defense of tipping. Now that tipping in app is a thing, they don't have to feel so bad about your lower rates. Perhaps they should get congress to pass another law, like for servers that you posted, so uber can cut rates by another 50% since you recieve tips!

Brilliant!

And Again, I do believe in tipping - for extraordinary service. If I recieve service on par with the standards of what I should recieve for paying for a good or service, why should i be obligated to pay more? If i am not recieving anything extra beyond what I am paying for, why should i have to pay beyond what I'm told to pay?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Again, just because regulators have endorsed the practice of allowing restaurants and businesses to subsidize their labor wages directly to the customer in the form of (socially) mandated tipping doesnt make it right nor ideal for the future of our society.
> 
> It doesnt change the fact that its an ass backwards system
> 
> ...


Just remember your waitress is only making $2+ when she brings your food in an _ordinary_ manner.

I make great Tips in my little tourist Town of Hershey, PA

Without tips, I wouldn't drive.

Economically speaking, the following is simply a MANDATORY TIP is it not?!:

"... _just increase the cost of goods by 20%."_

In your own words, you basically state you oppose tipping for mediocrity?!

I'll keep the USA system and leave the Europeans to your idea.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> Just remember your waitress is only making $2+ when she brings your food in an _ordinary_ manner.
> 
> I make great Tips in my little tourist Town of Hershey, PA
> 
> ...


How is that my problem?

How will continuing to allow businesses to do this solve that issue?

The issue remains because we accept this reality rather than change the issue. It will never be solved if you not only accept this as the normal but continue to support it.

I never advocated for tipping to be removed for drivers, or waiters. You can get tips, but it should not be expected, much less expected for just doing the normal, standard job.

If the current rates, or current prices at a restaurant, isn't enough to cover the wages of the staff, then increase the price of the goods or services. If the patron still wants to tip, now the waiter is making even more money but it should not be expect and it should not be considered socially mandatory. It should definitely not be so expected that if you don't tip, you receive lower or disgusting service.

Ironically, the US tipping system solidified from one of the worst laws (and depressions) in US history - prohibition. It was necessary to adopt that system back then, especially with the great depression. It was retained long after the recovery and we've just accepted it as the normal because?

Because it makes you look like a gentlemen?
Because businesses have been able to get away with paying their employees substandard wages....?

It was adopted from European customs. The difference is Europe realized that the American's were actually correct about Tipping but American's decided to adopt the archaic practice. It was mostly illegal to do so and was considered an undemocratic form of bribery.

http://www.businessinsider.com/history-of-tipping-2015-10
https://www.tripsavvy.com/a-brief-history-of-tipping-1329249

It's a simple equation: I'm told a service will cost $20. If I receive the service as described/advertised, with no bonus, no extraordinary offerings, without any extra... then they will not receive anything more than just the $20. If they do something beyond what I was expecting, then I would be thankful and provide a tip.

Why should I pay more for services that are provided according the standard of the service provider?









You know what this is? It's the world's smallest violin playing just for Uber drivers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Im anti tipping for standard service. Tipping should be offered as an appreciation for recieving exceptional, above standard service.


Me too! I'm saving a fortune at restaurants since I started driving rideshare / abandoned tipping.

You do sound like Mr. Pink, though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Me too! I'm saving a fortune at restaurants since I started driving rideshare / abandoned tipping.
> 
> You do sound like Mr. Pink, though.


Where do ya think I got the world's smallest violin bit from my last post? Lol...

Mr Pink's statement is as true in 1992 as it is today.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

The Pax does not realize how little of the bill we actually get. I had one ask me how much I get paid out of her fare and was surprised. It was a short ride and she only gave me a buck, but if everyone did that it would be so much more lucrative for us. Giving a passenger 1 star when they have not had a chance to even tip you in the app yet is kind of a stupid idea. On my first night half of my passengers tipped me out of 10 rides. I told them it was my first night. The next two nights one tip out of 18. Uber needs to lower THEIR cut!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Todd Gak said:


> I drove a waitress to her restaurant yesterday and she said she did not have cash and she would tip me on the app. I honestly believed her since she is a waitress.......NO TIP!


But then servers complain when ONE table doesn't tip after they have 6 other tables within the same hour and banked $6-$15 bucks per table in tips.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> People gotta know that the gov't Get a piece of our tips, now you are just screwing around with us even more if you aren't tipping cash.


The gov't gets a piece of our tips cash or not, unless you are a tax cheat and I have no reason to reward such activity if that is the case.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> Just remember your waitress is only making $2+ when she brings your food in an _ordinary_ manner.


That is actually not true, though a common misconception. In the US your server is guaranteed by federal law to receive at least the federal minimum wage and that is currently $7.25/hr when tips and direct compensation is combined. If they do not make that amount the employer is required to make up the difference.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Julescase said:


> That's not entitlement - that's expecting basic human decency from people.
> 
> It's not complicated.


Jules, don't argue with Steve about tipping. His concept and understanding of tipping he will never get. He "appreciates" tips. Yet he doesn't understand the word.

*ap·pre·ci·a·tion*
*/əˌprēSHēˈāSH(ə)n/*
noun


1.the recognition and enjoyment of the good qualities of someone or something: "I smiled in appreciation"synonyms:valuing, treasuring, admiration, respect, regard, ... more
2.a full understanding of a situation: "they have an appreciation of the needs of users"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Jules, don't argue with Steve about tipping. His concept and understanding of tipping he will never get. He "appreciates" tips. Yet he doesn't understand the word.
> 
> *ap·pre·ci·a·tion*
> */əˌprēSHēˈāSH(ə)n/*
> ...


Of court I appreciate tips. I never said that tips should be illegal. All ive said it tips should not be considers socially mandatory. A paid staff should not feel entitled to a tip.

I'll gladly accept a tip as I strive to provide excellent, above average service. Between my tablet that offers music, to taking X rides on Select vehicle, they are given above the standard they ordered.

However, if they feel like i did't provide exceptional service or otherwise dont want to tip, I do not look down on them. I do not act entitled, I do not stomp my feet and on the 1 star rating. I do not call them garbage human beings, I do not wish ill will against them. If deliverying food, I wont spit in their food. Apparently All of the above is still considered being a decent human being by Julescase as long as they can justify it as being directed towards what they consider a garbage human being. I suppose to them, two wrongs do make a right.

Me? I move on with my day as if nothing happened, because nothing did happen. No sweat off my back.


----------

